# Cat eye glasses



## mrskloo (Apr 29, 2005)

Anyone know of any sites that have some cat eye glasses that are kinda of funky, I guess? I've been searching stores here for almost 2 years and found 1 I really like but I don't want to cough up the $400 for it.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 29, 2005)

hottopic.com


----------



## BettieBloodshed (May 1, 2005)

BEtter than hot topic:

www.daddyos.com

Has everything any rockabilly fashionista could ever need.


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 2, 2005)

omg..i am in love with daddyos.com now..they have the coolest stuff ever!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 4, 2005)

AHHH!!! the stuff on daddyos is pretty


----------



## GoldieLox (May 8, 2005)

try ebay too they have a lot of that.


----------

